# Dashboard no longer shows rider ID



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my second week with Uber. On the dashboard, you could see the rider ID codes (usually a bunch of random letters). For the past week, they no longer show. Under ID on the dashboard now, it says View Trip.

I sent a message to Uber and they forwarded it to the next level to look into it because they havent heard anything like that from anyone else. Anybody else having this problem? Ive tried on multiple devices also, same problem.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, it just says "View Trip," but if you hover over or click the link, the trip ID is the string of characters after the last slash. It's now much longer and includes dashes.


----------

